
Uranus is losing its atmosphere because of its weird wobbly magnetic field - zdw
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2019GL083909
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22692769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22692769)

